# New Plot Shots



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2012)

Seems to be getting a little more activity in and around the plots as fall is sneakin up on us (couldn't tell it by the weather 85+ still ) but a couple of days ago I caught this guy sneakin around by the creek early in the morning not to bad of a pic seeings it was just  getting good and lite and he was good ways off. One of the other shots I got of him you can see his horns a little better and he looks to be just a small 2x2


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2012)

You ever had that feeling something was watchin you. Well I did and I fanilaay found her. She in a little different spot down in the weeds by the creek from the little buck.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2012)

Then yesterday I see the whole family seems to like the cut down and dried out Austrailin Winter peas.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2012)

Hard to see but he's got some pretty long brow tines but looks to only be a 2x2 without them, but the BTs would make him a legal 3 on oneside but I hope he stays hid this year for another year or two till I decide to get a deer tag again and try again.  Kind of wish I'd of taken the Kodak for the walk instead of the Nikon it's got more zoom


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2012)

Watched and shot for a while then just as I stood up I spotted a doe with 2 fawns below me enjoying the Oats . Only saw the one till they took off


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2012)

Well at least they was nice enought to stop and look back and give one more try


----------



## GAGE (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful place, and great pics as usual.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 22, 2012)

I sure am enjoying your food plots!   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice. I love to see deer in habitat shots like these.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 22, 2012)

Post #5 ... left hand side... that is what I normally see...

Nice looking area you have ... pine trees and cotton patches here..


----------



## carver (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice shots Mike.Can Y'all hunt from a ground blind there?(Looks like it may be a productive season.)


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2012)

carver said:


> Nice shots Mike.Can Y'all hunt from a ground blind there?(Looks like it may be a productive season.)


 

Carver my property and I can hunt it anyway I want  To be honest it's getting to look a lot better for hunting since I put in the plots. Rebecca went with me once on a hike for deer and decided that it wasn't something she really cared for but if she could hunt out of one of them comfy lookin blinds you see on TV she might be interested. Well now that I'm seeing that the plots might give her a better chance with out the hikin up and down canyonsides I'm thinkin next year a 243 might be a nice present for Christmas or her Birthday and maybe a blindhouse built on the edge but in the middle of the fields but on the edge for her to get comfy in and have a chance for her first deer well we'll see  Got a pretty good idea for where and what I'd like to put up for her. Me I still want the trill of taken the Hawkins out and walkin but if this is what it take to get her out and make her happy I bet I can do it and still feel GOOD about it


----------



## mlbfish (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice shots Mike. Building up a pretty good herd there.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep, once again you've proven "If you feed them they will come.  You are getting some great shots.  I like your plan for Rebecca too.  

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 23, 2012)

Sounds like Rebecca is in for a treat!  It is paying off nicely for you Mike!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice shots.


----------



## cornpile (Sep 24, 2012)

Build that box blind and put a heater in it.That would be good for snow,cold windy days and a super closeup camera shack.I knew you were going to draw them in......


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 16, 2012)

You're deer out there sure do keep their fawn spots late into the season.  Your food plots are still looking fine.  Good luck this season.


----------



## hwaldrop (Nov 17, 2012)

great photos!


----------

